# GA Arms .44 Mag 300 gr JSP (Deer Stopper)



## AliBubba (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey guys, what is your experience with the subject ammo? I plan to use as deer/hog rounds this year in my Ruger Super Redhawk 9.5" barrel hand gun. Anyone have trajectory info? I plan to zero in at 50 yrds. Where should my POI be at 25 yrds? Thanks..


----------



## fishtail (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is what Hornady would do at those velocities (1250fps) with their bullet.

Ballistic Coefficient	0.245	Velocity (ft/s)	1250	Weight (grains)	300
Maximum Range (yds)	100	Interval (yds)	25	Drag Function	G1
Sight Height (inches)	.75	Shooting Angle (degrees)	0	Zero Range (yds)	50
Wind Speed (mph)	0	Wind Angle (degrees)	90	Altitude (ft)	0
Pressure (hg)	29.53	Temperature (F)	59	Humidity (%)	0.78
Ballistics Results

Distance***Velocity***Energy***Trajectory
Muzzle*****1250*****1041*****-0.8
25*********1205*****960******0.4	
50*********1164*****902******0.0
75*********1127*****846******-2.0	
100********1094*****797******-5.7


----------



## Walker44 (Aug 12, 2015)

No specific info on your mentioned ammo BUT after 16 years of shooting GA Arms stuff   I can say never had any issues the stuff is clean and as good or better than off the shelf stuff


----------



## rosewood (Aug 13, 2015)

GA Arms was all I shot until I started rolling my own.  Still have a ton of theirs I bought over the years.  Was always great ammo.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your comments and information on trajectory.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 13, 2015)

I've used their 200gr and 240gr jhp Deer Stoppers, good ammo for deer and hogs!!! I would imagine their 300gr sp would also be a good round! If you use it and have good results let us know! Good Luck!!!


----------

